# iPod/mp3 in x-trail



## reallyfree (Sep 16, 2005)

Visited my dealer today and asked about iPod compatability - they suggested i visited my local ICE specialist. Before i am persuaded to part with £400 for the latest head unit/adaptor it would be great to know first hand experience of others who have researched and purchased accessories. 

I understand you can get an 'adaptor' to plug into the CD changer socket on my original 2005 single CD slot stereo. Does anyone own one of these?

If not i would also welcome comments on FM transmitters / modulators - understand however, these can suffer from interference.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Ipod*

Welcome...

The board has been a little slow due to the holidays... we have discussed this subject in another area of the forum...do a search for "X-Trail iPod" but here is a start for you...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80657&highlight=x-trail+ipod

Hope this helps.. I love my ipod and my kenwood head/adapter... works perfectly.

Stephen




reallyfree said:


> Visited my dealer today and asked about iPod compatability - they suggested i visited my local ICE specialist. Before i am persuaded to part with £400 for the latest head unit/adaptor it would be great to know first hand experience of others who have researched and purchased accessories.
> 
> I understand you can get an 'adaptor' to plug into the CD changer socket on my original 2005 single CD slot stereo. Does anyone own one of these?
> 
> If not i would also welcome comments on FM transmitters / modulators - understand however, these can suffer from interference.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

I bought a cheap FM modulator off eBay. Can't say I was over-impressed by the sound quality but since I use it in the main to listen to talk radio podcasts, its not a big deal.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I bought a cheap tape adaptor for the cassette deck that came with the cd deck in the Xt. I can't find any other use for the tape deck as it probably harder to find or even more expensive to buy a cassette than a cd now aday.
It cost about $10 for the adaptor, and it just plug and play so you dont' have to open anything.

Jimmy


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> I bought a cheap tape adaptor for the cassette deck that came with the cd deck in the Xt. I can't find any other use for the tape deck as it probably harder to find or even more expensive to buy a cassette than a cd now aday.
> It cost about $10 for the adaptor, and it just plug and play so you dont' have to open anything.
> 
> Jimmy


I have one of thsoe...but the sound quality compared to a CD which was burned with the same tracks from the I-pod sounds kinda crappy


----------



## reallyfree (Sep 16, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> I bought a cheap tape adaptor for the cassette deck that came with the cd deck in the Xt. I can't find any other use for the tape deck as it probably harder to find or even more expensive to buy a cassette than a cd now aday.
> It cost about $10 for the adaptor, and it just plug and play so you dont' have to open anything.
> 
> Jimmy


Unfortunately cant go down that route. Mine is a Sat Nav model so only has single CD slot and no tape slot. This may mean however there is a socket for a CD multi-changer. I have heard you gan get an adapter to plug in this socket which will take an iPod. Any ideas?


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

reallyfree said:


> Unfortunately cant go down that route. Mine is a Sat Nav model so only has single CD slot and no tape slot. This may mean however there is a socket for a CD multi-changer. I have heard you gan get an adapter to plug in this socket which will take an iPod. Any ideas?


I've got a Sat Nav model too but haven't heard of any socket. Try searching on the UK X-trail forum at http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/?yguid=178297561


----------



## bmovie (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 06 canadian SAT NAV single cd player as well, and on my cd player on the top left corner it say changer control...I was wondering what that is? If that unit has a cd changer control will it be able to control an ipod?

the lcd display on the deck doens't give you much info when displaying any sort of track number, so I cannot see it displaying any info from your ipod. I just would like to hook up my ipod without using a FM transmitter.

anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

i just purchased a CDN LE and was looking into this issue as well. thought about the navi, but one of the salesman at nissan told me that the CD changer route doesn't work. the salesman used to own his own car audio install biz before joining nissan. he said that if you have the navi, you can install a head unit with iPod control and use the screen on the navi for dvd movies, etc.

other than that, fm mod is the only way to go.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

i found this head unit from alpine iva-w200 which looks like it can fit perfectly into the existing 6-CD slot. and it seems like it offers close to full ipod control via the touch screen.

just wondering if anyone else has a mor cost effective head unit installed? i'm shopping to replace the x-trail's stock unit and speakers.


----------

